# how can you tell if your scorpion is pregnant ?



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

how can you tell if your scorpion is pregnant ?


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

A pic could help...
What kind of scorp is it?
did it gained unexplained weight recently?

-J


----------



## reddevil09 (Aug 19, 2009)

*hi*

depending on what species and how far gone you can usually shine a torch through her belly and if you see little white things there she is pregnant, some times you will see them move, hope this helps,


chris STS


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

i dont think she is . i just wanted to know incase my male mates with her when im not looking


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

It starts knitting LOADS of booties


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

TEENY said:


> It starts knitting LOADS of booties


don't be daft Teeny, where would it get the wool?

It might start demanding pickled onions and icecream instead of crickets though.


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> don't be daft Teeny, where would it get the wool?
> 
> It might start demanding pickled onions and icecream instead of crickets though.


ha ha lol . does it need a spoon with that or is it ok without :L


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> don't be daft Teeny, where would it get the wool?
> 
> It might start demanding pickled onions and icecream instead of crickets though.


Do you not know ??? They buy the thread from the spiders of course


----------

